# Jewish Boycott by Muslims



## Doc

Got this via email.  Sounds as if it might be true.  Goes to show how leaders can make a rule that completely backfires on themselves.  

-------------------------------------------------------


        Bless Israel!!!

        Jewish Boycott by Muslims 

        (Well done: This may very well end the Muslim problems)

        A short time ago, Iran's Supreme Leader Grand Ayatollah Ali Khamenei urged the Muslim World to boycott anything and everything that originates with the Jewish people.

        In response, Meyer M. Treinkman, a pharmacist, out of the kindness of his heart, offered to assist them in their boycott as follows:

        "Any Muslim who has Syphilis must not be cured by Salvarsan discovered by a Jew, Dr. Ehrlich. He should not even try to find out whether he has Syphilis, because the Wasserman Test is the discovery of a Jew. If a Muslim suspects that he has Gonorrhea, he must not seek diagnosis, because he will be using the method of a Jew named Neissner.

        "A Muslim who has heart disease must not use Digitalis, a discovery by a Jew, Ludwig Traube.

        Should he suffer with a toothache, he must not use Novocaine, a discovery of the Jews, Widal and Weil.

        If a Muslim has Diabetes, he must not use Insulin, the result of research by Minkowsky, a Jew. If one has a headache, he must shun Pyramidon and Antypyrin, due to the Jews, Spiro and Ellege.

        Muslims with convulsions must put up with them because it was a Jew, Oscar Leibreich, who proposed the use of Chloral Hydrate.

        Arabs must do likewise with their psychic ailments because Freud, father of psychoanalysis, was a Jew.

        Should a Muslim child get Diphtheria, he must refrain from the "Schick" reaction which was invented by the Jew, Bella Schick.

        "Muslims should be ready to die in great numbers and must not permit treatment of ear and brain damage, work of Nobel Prize winner, Robert Baram.

        They should continue to die or remain crippled by Infantile Paralysis because the discoverer of the anti-polio vaccine is a Jew, Jonas Salk.

        "Muslims must refuse to use Streptomycin and continue to die of Tuberculosis because a Jew, Zalman Waxman, invented the wonder drug against this killing disease.

        Muslim doctors must discard all discoveries and improvements by dermatologist Judas Sehn Benedict, or the lung specialist, Frawnkel, and of many other world renowned Jewish scientists and medical experts.

        "In short, good and loyal Muslims properly and fittingly should remain afflicted with Syphilis, Gonorrhea, Heart Disease, Headaches, Typhus, Diabetes, Mental Disorders, Polio Convulsions and Tuberculosis and be proud to obey the Islamic boycott."

        Meanwhile I ask,

        what medical contributions to the world have the Muslims made?

        THEY PROVIDE VICTIMS WITH THE DISEASES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Good one Doc!


----------



## Catavenger

That's pretty cool


----------



## JEV

Let's hope they embrace the boycott... immediately! Let them go to their local shepherd to get cured from the diseases they get from making love to their sheep.


----------



## fogtender

I'm finely in favor of one of the edicts of the Iranian goofballs.

Does that include some of the explosive devices that were of Jewish design as well.

Guess throwing Camel dung is one of their firsts though, got to give them credit where credit is due...


----------



## Lia

But the most debilitating and destructive diseases they carry are rabid bigotry and hatred, of the worst kind; the religious kind. There are no cures for those diseases, and they are fanatical in spreading them around.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Lia said:


> But the most debilitating and destructive diseases they carry are rabid bigotry and hatred, of the worst kind; the religious kind. *There are no cures for those diseases*, and they are fanatical in spreading them around.



Actually, there is empirical evidence that a cure does exist.  The internal application of sufficient quantities
of certain metals (specifically, lead and brass) has cured these chronic infections in every single case where they
have been applied.  That individual is cured, and is no longer a carrier capable of infecting others.

We simply need to be more thorough in applying this cure!


----------

